# A/S Executive Fuses



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I know this sounds a bit dim but I cant locate the 12v fuses in my Executive (53 plate) my papers tell me they are behind the control panel but I didn't find them there. 
My problem is with the first 2/3 lights that come on when you switch on the 12v as you enter the back door, it is supposed to turn on the first two overhead lights at the kitchen and wardrobe area, it doesn't. The rocker light down at floor level is not working either, so I'm thinking it must be a fuse, as the other lights are working ok.
Since putting the control panel back, the battery test switch isn't working  :twisted: 
help :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lol

Doubt if they are open today (might be though?) but Mark at Autosleepers Customer Service is excellent, and he will be able to give you expert advice.

01386 853511

http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/Customer-Service/Servicing

Dave


----------

